# cd-rw

## badgers

I am running 2.6 kernel test9.

In the config I turned off IDE/ATAPI cdrom support

my cd drive is hdc

I enabled hdc=ide-scsi in the boot config.

and I get the following:

palindrome root # cdrecord -scanbus

Cdrecord-Clone 2.01a19 (i686-pc-linux-gnu) Copyright (C) 1995-2003 J�rg Schilling

Linux sg driver version: 3.5.29

Using libscg version 'schily-0.7'

scsibus0:

        0,0,0     0) 'MITSUMI ' 'CR-4804TE       ' '2.8C' Removable CD-ROM

        0,1,0     1) *

        0,2,0     2) *

        0,3,0     3) *

        0,4,0     4) *

        0,5,0     5) *

        0,6,0     6) *

        0,7,0     7) *

Problems, K3B tells me I have no burner, I also can't mount my cd to read a disk.

/etc/fstab reads as follows.

# <fs>          	<mountpoint>    <type>  	<opts>      		<dump/pass>

# NOTE: If your BOOT partition is ReiserFS, add the notail option to opts.

/dev/hda1		/boot		ext2		noauto,noatime		1 1

/dev/hda2		/		ext2		noatime			0 0

/dev/hda3		none		swap		sw			0 0

/dev/cdroms/cdrom0	/mnt/cdrom	iso9660		noauto,ro		0 0

# NOTE: The next line is critical for boot!

none			/proc		proc		defaults		0 0

# glibc 2.2 and above expects tmpfs to be mounted at /dev/shm for

# POSIX shared memory (shm_open, shm_unlink). 

# (tmpfs is a dynamically expandable/shrinkable ramdisk, and will

#  use almost no memory if not populated with files)

# Adding the following line to /etc/fstab should take care of this:

none			/dev/shm	tmpfs		defaults		0 0

Please Help. I have everything else working except reading and writting a CD.

thank you for your time and have a good day

----------

## badgers

I have two kernels, one kernel has IDE/ATAPI cd support and when it runs K3B tells me I need scsi emulation to burn. 

here is my dmesg 

palindrome root # dmesg

Linux version 2.6.0-test9-mm2 (root@palindrome) (gcc version 3.2.3 20030422 (Gentoo Linux 1.4 3.2.3-r2, propolice)) #1 Fri Nov 21 05:09:24 CST 2003

BIOS-provided physical RAM map:

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 000000000009fc00 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000000009fc00 - 00000000000a0000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000000f0000 - 0000000000100000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000100000 - 000000001fff0000 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000001fff0000 - 000000001fff3000 (ACPI NVS)

 BIOS-e820: 000000001fff3000 - 0000000020000000 (ACPI data)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fec00000 - 00000000fec01000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fee00000 - 00000000fee01000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000ffff0000 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)

511MB LOWMEM available.

found SMP MP-table at 000f56e0

hm, page 000f5000 reserved twice.

hm, page 000f6000 reserved twice.

hm, page 000f1000 reserved twice.

hm, page 000f2000 reserved twice.

On node 0 totalpages: 131056

  DMA zone: 4096 pages, LIFO batch:1

  Normal zone: 126960 pages, LIFO batch:16

  HighMem zone: 0 pages, LIFO batch:1

DMI 2.2 present.

ACPI: RSDP (v000 KT400                                     ) @ 0x000f71b0

ACPI: RSDT (v001 KT400  AWRDACPI 0x42302e31 AWRD 0x00000000) @ 0x1fff3000

ACPI: FADT (v001 KT400  AWRDACPI 0x42302e31 AWRD 0x00000000) @ 0x1fff3040

ACPI: MADT (v001 KT400  AWRDACPI 0x42302e31 AWRD 0x00000000) @ 0x1fff6dc0

ACPI: DSDT (v001 KT400  AWRDACPI 0x00001000 MSFT 0x0100000d) @ 0x00000000

ACPI: Local APIC address 0xfee00000

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x00] lapic_id[0x00] enabled)

Processor #0 6:10 APIC version 16

ACPI: IOAPIC (id[0x02] address[0xfec00000] global_irq_base[0x0])

IOAPIC[0]: Assigned apic_id 2

IOAPIC[0]: apic_id 2, version 3, address 0xfec00000, IRQ 0-23

ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus[0] irq[0x0] global_irq[0x2] polarity[0x0] trigger[0x0])

ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus[0] irq[0x9] global_irq[0x9] polarity[0x0] trigger[0x0])

Enabling APIC mode:  Flat.  Using 1 I/O APICs

Using ACPI (MADT) for SMP configuration information

Building zonelist for node : 0

Kernel command line: root=/dev/hda2

current: c0441a60

current->thread_info: c049c000

Initializing CPU#0

PID hash table entries: 2048 (order 11: 16384 bytes)

Detected 1830.512 MHz processor.

Using tsc for high-res timesource

Console: colour VGA+ 80x25

Memory: 513568k/524224k available (2957k kernel code, 9892k reserved, 733k data, 360k init, 0k highmem)

zapping low mappings.

Calibrating delay loop... 3604.48 BogoMIPS

Dentry cache hash table entries: 65536 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

Inode-cache hash table entries: 32768 (order: 5, 131072 bytes)

Mount-cache hash table entries: 512 (order: 0, 4096 bytes)

checking if image is initramfs...it isn't (no cpio magic); looks like an initrd

Freeing initrd memory: 429k freed

CPU:     After generic identify, caps: 0383fbff c1c3fbff 00000000 00000000

CPU:     After vendor identify, caps: 0383fbff c1c3fbff 00000000 00000000

CPU: L1 I Cache: 64K (64 bytes/line), D cache 64K (64 bytes/line)

CPU: L2 Cache: 512K (64 bytes/line)

CPU:     After all inits, caps: 0383fbff c1c3fbff 00000000 00000020

Intel machine check architecture supported.

Intel machine check reporting enabled on CPU#0.

CPU: AMD Athlon(tm) XP 2500+ stepping 00

Enabling fast FPU save and restore... done.

Enabling unmasked SIMD FPU exception support... done.

Checking 'hlt' instruction... OK.

POSIX conformance testing by UNIFIX

enabled ExtINT on CPU#0

ESR value before enabling vector: 00000000

ESR value after enabling vector: 00000000

ENABLING IO-APIC IRQs

init IO_APIC IRQs

 IO-APIC (apicid-pin) 2-0, 2-16, 2-17, 2-18, 2-19, 2-20, 2-21, 2-22, 2-23 not connected.

..TIMER: vector=0x31 pin1=2 pin2=-1

number of MP IRQ sources: 15.

number of IO-APIC #2 registers: 24.

testing the IO APIC.......................

IO APIC #2......

.... register #00: 02000000

.......    : physical APIC id: 02

.......    : Delivery Type: 0

.......    : LTS          : 0

.... register #01: 00178003

.......     : max redirection entries: 0017

.......     : PRQ implemented: 1

.......     : IO APIC version: 0003

.... IRQ redirection table:

 NR Log Phy Mask Trig IRR Pol Stat Dest Deli Vect:

 00 000 00  1    0    0   0   0    0    0    00

 01 001 01  0    0    0   0   0    1    1    39

 02 001 01  0    0    0   0   0    1    1    31

 03 001 01  0    0    0   0   0    1    1    41

 04 001 01  0    0    0   0   0    1    1    49

 05 001 01  0    0    0   0   0    1    1    51

 06 001 01  0    0    0   0   0    1    1    59

 07 001 01  0    0    0   0   0    1    1    61

 08 001 01  0    0    0   0   0    1    1    69

 09 001 01  0    0    0   0   0    1    1    71

 0a 001 01  0    0    0   0   0    1    1    79

 0b 001 01  0    0    0   0   0    1    1    81

 0c 001 01  0    0    0   0   0    1    1    89

 0d 001 01  0    0    0   0   0    1    1    91

 0e 001 01  0    0    0   0   0    1    1    99

 0f 001 01  0    0    0   0   0    1    1    A1

 10 000 00  1    0    0   0   0    0    0    00

 11 000 00  1    0    0   0   0    0    0    00

 12 000 00  1    0    0   0   0    0    0    00

 13 000 00  1    0    0   0   0    0    0    00

 14 000 00  1    0    0   0   0    0    0    00

 15 000 00  1    0    0   0   0    0    0    00

 16 000 00  1    0    0   0   0    0    0    00

 17 000 00  1    0    0   0   0    0    0    00

IRQ to pin mappings:

IRQ0 -> 0:2

IRQ1 -> 0:1

IRQ3 -> 0:3

IRQ4 -> 0:4

IRQ5 -> 0:5

IRQ6 -> 0:6

IRQ7 -> 0:7

IRQ8 -> 0:8

IRQ9 -> 0:9

IRQ10 -> 0:10

IRQ11 -> 0:11

IRQ12 -> 0:12

IRQ13 -> 0:13

IRQ14 -> 0:14

IRQ15 -> 0:15

.................................... done.

Using local APIC timer interrupts.

calibrating APIC timer ...

..... CPU clock speed is 1829.0817 MHz.

..... host bus clock speed is 332.0694 MHz.

NET: Registered protocol family 16

PCI: PCI BIOS revision 2.10 entry at 0xfb4e0, last bus=1

PCI: Using configuration type 1

mtrr: v2.0 (20020519)

ACPI: Subsystem revision 20031002

IOAPIC[0]: Set PCI routing entry (2-9 -> 0x71 -> IRQ 9 Mode:0 Active:0)

ACPI: Interpreter enabled

ACPI: Using IOAPIC for interrupt routing

ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI0] (00:00)

PCI: Probing PCI hardware (bus 00)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] (IRQs 1 3 4 5 6 7 *10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] (IRQs 1 3 4 5 6 7 10 *11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] (IRQs 1 3 4 *5 6 7 10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] (IRQs 1 3 4 5 6 7 10 *11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [ALKA] (IRQs 20)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [ALKB] (IRQs 21)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [ALKC] (IRQs 22)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [ALKD] (IRQs 23)

Linux Plug and Play Support v0.97 (c) Adam Belay

PnPBIOS: Scanning system for PnP BIOS support...

PnPBIOS: Found PnP BIOS installation structure at 0xc00fbfb0

PnPBIOS: PnP BIOS version 1.0, entry 0xf0000:0xbfe0, dseg 0xf0000

PnPBIOS: 15 nodes reported by PnP BIOS; 15 recorded by driver

SCSI subsystem initialized

IOAPIC[0]: Set PCI routing entry (2-16 -> 0xa9 -> IRQ 16 Mode:1 Active:1)

00:00:08[A] -> 2-16 -> IRQ 16

IOAPIC[0]: Set PCI routing entry (2-17 -> 0xb1 -> IRQ 17 Mode:1 Active:1)

00:00:08[B] -> 2-17 -> IRQ 17

IOAPIC[0]: Set PCI routing entry (2-18 -> 0xb9 -> IRQ 18 Mode:1 Active:1)

00:00:08[C] -> 2-18 -> IRQ 18

IOAPIC[0]: Set PCI routing entry (2-19 -> 0xc1 -> IRQ 19 Mode:1 Active:1)

00:00:08[D] -> 2-19 -> IRQ 19

Pin 2-17 already programmed

Pin 2-19 already programmed

Pin 2-18 already programmed

Pin 2-16 already programmed

Pin 2-17 already programmed

Pin 2-16 already programmed

Pin 2-19 already programmed

Pin 2-18 already programmed

Pin 2-19 already programmed

Pin 2-16 already programmed

Pin 2-17 already programmed

Pin 2-18 already programmed

Pin 2-18 already programmed

Pin 2-19 already programmed

Pin 2-16 already programmed

Pin 2-17 already programmed

Pin 2-19 already programmed

Pin 2-17 already programmed

Pin 2-18 already programmed

Pin 2-16 already programmed

Pin 2-17 already programmed

Pin 2-18 already programmed

Pin 2-19 already programmed

Pin 2-16 already programmed

Pin 2-18 already programmed

Pin 2-19 already programmed

Pin 2-16 already programmed

Pin 2-17 already programmed

_CRS returns NULL! Using IRQ 21 for device (PCI Interrupt Link [ALKB]).

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [ALKB] enabled at IRQ 21

IOAPIC[0]: Set PCI routing entry (2-21 -> 0xc9 -> IRQ 21 Mode:1 Active:1)

00:00:10[A] -> 2-21 -> IRQ 21

Pin 2-21 already programmed

Pin 2-21 already programmed

Pin 2-21 already programmed

_CRS returns NULL! Using IRQ 20 for device (PCI Interrupt Link [ALKA]).

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [ALKA] enabled at IRQ 20

IOAPIC[0]: Set PCI routing entry (2-20 -> 0xd1 -> IRQ 20 Mode:1 Active:1)

00:00:11[A] -> 2-20 -> IRQ 20

Pin 2-21 already programmed

_CRS returns NULL! Using IRQ 22 for device (PCI Interrupt Link [ALKC]).

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [ALKC] enabled at IRQ 22

IOAPIC[0]: Set PCI routing entry (2-22 -> 0xd9 -> IRQ 22 Mode:1 Active:1)

00:00:11[C] -> 2-22 -> IRQ 22

_CRS returns NULL! Using IRQ 23 for device (PCI Interrupt Link [ALKD]).

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [ALKD] enabled at IRQ 23

IOAPIC[0]: Set PCI routing entry (2-23 -> 0xe1 -> IRQ 23 Mode:1 Active:1)

00:00:11[D] -> 2-23 -> IRQ 23

Pin 2-16 already programmed

Pin 2-17 already programmed

Pin 2-18 already programmed

Pin 2-19 already programmed

PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

PCI: if you experience problems, try using option 'pci=noacpi' or even 'acpi=off'

Machine check exception polling timer started.

devfs: v1.22 (20021013) Richard Gooch (rgooch@atnf.csiro.au)

devfs: boot_options: 0x1

SGI XFS for Linux with ACLs, realtime, large block numbers, no debug enabled

SGI XFS Quota Management subsystem

Initializing Cryptographic API

PCI: Via IRQ fixup for 0000:00:10.0, from 10 to 5

PCI: Via IRQ fixup for 0000:00:10.1, from 11 to 5

pty: 256 Unix98 ptys configured

Real Time Clock Driver v1.12

RAMDISK driver initialized: 16 RAM disks of 8192K size 1024 blocksize

loop: loaded (max 8 devices)

b44.c:v0.91 (Oct 3, 2003)

eth0: Broadcom 4400 10/100BaseT Ethernet 00:50:8d:48:ed:e0

Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 7.00alpha2

ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

VP_IDE: IDE controller at PCI slot 0000:00:11.1

VP_IDE: chipset revision 6

VP_IDE: not 100% native mode: will probe irqs later

ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

VP_IDE: VIA vt8235 (rev 00) IDE UDMA133 controller on pci0000:00:11.1

    ide0: BM-DMA at 0xcc00-0xcc07, BIOS settings: hda:DMA, hdb:pio

    ide1: BM-DMA at 0xcc08-0xcc0f, BIOS settings: hdc:DMA, hdd:DMA

hda: Maxtor 53073U6, ATA DISK drive

Using anticipatory io scheduler

ide0 at 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 on irq 14

hdc: CR-4804TE, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

hdd: QUANTUM BIGFOOT_CY6480A, ATA DISK drive

ide1 at 0x170-0x177,0x376 on irq 15

hda: max request size: 128KiB

hda: 60030432 sectors (30735 MB) w/2048KiB Cache, CHS=59554/16/63, UDMA(66)

 /dev/ide/host0/bus0/target0/lun0: p1 p2 p3

hdd: max request size: 128KiB

hdd: 12706470 sectors (6505 MB) w/67KiB Cache, CHS=13446/15/63, DMA

 /dev/ide/host0/bus1/target1/lun0: p1 p2 p3

scsi0 : SCSI host adapter emulation for IDE ATAPI devices

  Vendor: MITSUMI   Model: CR-4804TE         Rev: 2.8C

  Type:   CD-ROM                             ANSI SCSI revision: 02

Attached scsi generic sg0 at scsi0, channel 0, id 0, lun 0,  type 5

mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

input: PS2++ Logitech Wheel Mouse on isa0060/serio1

serio: i8042 AUX port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard on isa0060/serio0

serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

Intel 810 + AC97 Audio, version 0.24, 05:07:51 Nov 21 2003

Advanced Linux Sound Architecture Driver Version 0.9.7 (Thu Sep 25 19:16:36 2003 UTC).

request_module: failed /sbin/modprobe -- snd-card-0. error = -16

via82xx: Assuming DXS channels with 48k fixed sample rate.

         Please try dxs_support=1 option and report if it works on your machine.

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:11.5 to 64

ALSA device list:

  #0: VIA 8235 at 0xd000, irq 22

NET: Registered protocol family 2

IP: routing cache hash table of 4096 buckets, 32Kbytes

TCP: Hash tables configured (established 32768 bind 65536)

NET: Registered protocol family 1

NET: Registered protocol family 10

IPv6 over IPv4 tunneling driver

NET: Registered protocol family 17

PM: Reading pmdisk image.

PM: Resume from disk failed.

ACPI: (supports S0 S1 S4 S5)

RAMDISK: Compressed image found at block 0

VFS: Mounted root (ext2 filesystem).

Mounted devfs on /dev

VFS: Mounted root (ext2 filesystem) readonly.

Trying to move old root to /initrd ... failed

Unmounting old root

Trying to free ramdisk memory ... okay

Mounted devfs on /dev

Freeing unused kernel memory: 360k freed

Unable to find swap-space signature

nvidia: no version for "struct_module" found: kernel tainted.

nvidia: no version magic, tainting kernel.

nvidia: module license 'NVIDIA' taints kernel.

0: nvidia: loading NVIDIA Linux x86 nvidia.o Kernel Module  1.0-4496  Wed Jul 16 19:03:09 PDT 2003

drivers/usb/core/usb.c: registered new driver usbfs

drivers/usb/core/usb.c: registered new driver hub

Unable to find swap-space signature

b44: eth0: Link is down.

b44: eth0: Link is up at 100 Mbps, full duplex.

b44: eth0: Flow control is on for TX and on for RX.

eth0: no IPv6 routers present

parport0: PC-style at 0x378 (0x778) [PCSPP,TRISTATE,EPP]

parport0: irq 7 detected

parport0: cpp_daisy: aa5500ff(9 :Cool: 

parport0: assign_addrs: aa5500ff(9 :Cool: 

parport0: faking semi-colon

parport0: Printer, HEWLETT-PACKARD DESKJET 720C

lp0: using parport0 (polling).

lp0: console ready

----------

## cyrillic

 *badgers dmesg wrote:*   

> scsi0 : SCSI host adapter emulation for IDE ATAPI devices
> 
> Vendor: MITSUMI Model: CR-4804TE Rev: 2.8C
> 
> Type: CD-ROM ANSI SCSI revision: 02
> ...

 

You included ide-scsi and sg, but you left out sr-mod (SCSI cdrom support).  This is why you cannot mount CDs for reading, and may also be why K3B does not see your burner.

An extra line appears in my dmesg (2.6.0-test9) that shows /dev/sr0

```
scsi0 : SCSI host adapter emulation for IDE ATAPI devices

  Vendor: SONY      Model: DVD RW DRU-500A   Rev: 2.0g

  Type:   CD-ROM                             ANSI SCSI revision: 02

sr0: scsi3-mmc drive: 32x/32x writer cd/rw xa/form2 cdda tray

Attached scsi CD-ROM sr0 at scsi0, channel 0, id 0, lun 0

Attached scsi generic sg0 at scsi0, channel 0, id 0, lun 0,  type 5 
```

----------

## ciaranm

Do not use ide-scsi. It is utterly broken:

Linus  Torvalds writes: ide-scsi has always been broken. You should not use it, and indeed there 

was never any good reason for it existing AT ALL.

You may have some excuse in 2.4, but in 2.6 there is none. It's broken.

Please read the whole thread on lkml before replying "worksforme" :)

----------

## cyrillic

 *Linus Torvalds wrote:*   

> So don't use it. Or if you do use it, send the fixes over.
> 
> 		Linus 

 

That thread is interesting, but I did not need to fix anything, and ide-scsi CD burning currently "worksforme"  :Smile: 

----------

## pjp

Moved from Installing Gentoo.

----------

## echo6

I'm just starting to look at setting my system up for cd/dvd recording.

cdrecord -scanbus reports no devices,  k3b sees my Toshiba drive but report cdrdoa does not support ATAPI but goes on to mention ide-scsi.    When going to compile 2.6 kernel I noticed the warning.

 *Quote:*   

> WARNING: ide-scsi is no longer needed for cd writing applications! The 2.6 kernel supports direct writing to ide-cd

 

Can someone please point me in the right direction,  documentation or url.

Ah ha! thanks to Gentoo Forums once again https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=97193

```
cdrecord dev=/dev/hdc -checkdrive
```

Produces

```
Cdrecord-Clone 2.01a19-dvd (i686-pc-linux-gnu) Copyright (C) 1995-2003 Jörg Schilling

Note: This version is an unofficial (modified) version with DVD support

Note: and therefore may have bugs that are not present in the original.

Note: Please send bug reports or support requests to <warly@mandrakesoft.com>.

Note: The author of cdrecord is not to be bothered with problems in this version.

scsidev: '/dev/hdc'

devname: '/dev/hdc'

scsibus: -2 target: -2 lun: -2

Warning: Open by 'devname' is unintentional and not supported.

Linux sg driver version: 3.5.27

Using libscg version 'schily-0.7'

Device type    : Removable CD-ROM

Version        : 0

Response Format: 2

Capabilities   :

Vendor_info    : 'TOSHIBA '

Identifikation : 'DVD-ROM SD-R6012'

Revision       : '1F34'

Device seems to be: Generic mmc2 DVD-R/DVD-RW.

Using generic SCSI-3/mmc   CD-R/CD-RW driver (mmc_cdr).

Driver flags   : MMC-3 SWABAUDIO BURNFREE

Supported modes: TAO PACKET SAO SAO/R96P SAO/R96R RAW/R96R
```

Any reason to be concerned about the Warning!

----------

## badgers

OK I started out with ATAPI support for my cd burner.

mitsumi 4804TE

with no scsi emulation cdrecord --scanbus found my recorder but K3B kept telling me that my version of cdrdao could not use ATAPI, It suggested I enable SCSI emulation, so I did. 

Still can't use K3B but eroaster works just fine.

still can't read the from the disk

----------

## echo6

Out of interest what does 

```
cdrecord dev=/dev/hdc -checkdrive
```

 give you?

I've successfully burnt a session using cdrecord addressing my burner in this way.   I've yet to try K3B,  I get the same error as you  btw.

----------

